# My HGS seeds.



## FieldsofOH (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm having a good experience with Highgrade-seeds 

Here are some 8 weeks pics of his BlueBerry and WhiteWidow.

The BlueBerry is a very mellow smoke, very flavorfull, and was easy to grow.

The WhiteWidow is a very up buzz and long lasting, very good smoke  It too was very easy to grow.

Happy Growing!

Peace.


----------



## FieldsofOH (Jan 15, 2009)

Under closer review...I found mutations on all my plants. Male sacs were very small, on the lower branches, look to have released a week or two after pollenation from my male BB (think that was week 3 or 4 when I pollenated). So my seeds are a mix match of who knows what. One good thing the colas look to be fairly free from seed. I was wondering why so many seeds...thought I just got a little carried away the pollen. I really feel there wasn't very much stress going on until these last three weeks. I dunno. I still have some original seed leftover...I'll see what I will get from them also. 

Peace.


----------

